# Pity please?



## corbs132 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's the deal. I left my laptop bag at my school yesterday (private, no less). I had my laptop separate from my bag. I come in today to pick up my bag, and my ds lite ($130) was stolen out of it. And my g6 original 4g ($150). And my bluetooth adapter ($40). And my r4 ($50). And my microsd ($36). Total, thats $406 USD. Stolen. Out of my own fucking personal property. Huge violation of security and privacy. My family pays 10 fucking thousand dollars for me to go here, to have all of my shit stolen. Don't forget my 13+ Hours worth of savegames gone. At minimum wage, thats at least 93 dollars. so, recap. $499 stolen. Private School. Catholic. (I'm not though) All i can say is there is a bunch of fucking dirtbags at that school.




/rant
/rave
/bitch

sorry for profanity.


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Jun 7, 2007)

That seriously sucks, mate.  Sorry to hear all that.  But I have to say, I feel uneasy leaving stuff like that in my own home without at least putting it in a drawer or cupboard.  Doesn't matter what your school is, Private, Catholic - there are theiving fuckers everywhere.  Unless it was locked up in a room, I wouldn't leave it in my own mothers house.


----------



## hanman (Jun 7, 2007)

if you see anyone around school playing a DS with a G6, go for the groin.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2007)

But why did you leave it unguarded at all? Didn't you lock it up?


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 7, 2007)

Sad news.

I played Pokemon Yellow on my Treo 650, two weeks ago, a DC Metro door got my phone while closing ("I fell asleep", rushed to the closing door), I injuried my hand trying to rescue it, in the end my phone fell into the tracks, my screen got broke and I lost my 2G SD card with my 17+ hours of my life invested on a lvl25 Pikachu, a lvl22 Gyrados and company.

I blame god for the incident.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

was any of that 499 your money or your parents?


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 7, 2007)

Hopefully, God will smite their thieving balls off.

Tempers, let us join hands and pray...


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 7 2007, 05:46 PM)]Hopefully, God will smite their thieving balls off.
> 
> Tempers, let us join hands and pray...



Sorry, I don't pray, I'm Catholic.


----------



## JPH (Jun 7, 2007)

Dude...that sucks ass. And I didn't know Treos can emulate Pokemon yellow...sweet. I go to a Christian school. My wallet has been stolen and on an occasion my DS Lite too (luckily I knew who had it)...but you should open up a PayPal donation thing...maybe some rich tempers could help purchase you some new stuff?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

i live in the city so everything that is valuable I LEAVE AT HOME ! 

how can you leave all that stuff unattended ? probably someone over night stole it a janitor or something


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Dude...that sucks ass. And I didn't know Treos can emulate Pokemon yellow...sweet.



http://yoyofr92.free.fr/ljp/
From the creator of the PSP SNES emulator.
Here is the official forum.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> was any of that 499 your money or your parents?


it doesn't make a differnce it's still been stolen regardless of who spent what.
sorry to hear that corbs132.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > was any of that 499 your money or your parents?
> ...



well i was going to make a point and i think you helped me
you people are feeling sorry for a kid who lost his nintendo ds that his parents paid for yet the other day when i stated how i lost everything i earned with my own money (near $35000) worth of stuff you turn around and accuse me of being racist because i stated facts otherwise not mentioned to nonlocal residents on the 6 o'clock news segment.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> well i was going to make a point and i think you helped me
> you people are feeling sorry for a kid who lost his nintendo ds that his parents paid for yet the other day when i stated how i lost everything i earned with my own money (near $35000) worth of stuff you turn around and accuse me of being racist because i stated facts otherwise not mentioned to nonlocal residents on the 6 o'clock news segment.


Oh whine me a river, wuss. We would have felt sorry for you if you hadn't started blurting out *completely unsupported* accusations of racial profiling, based on *nothing but your own prejudice*. And then started insulting people when they dared to show they didn't believe your tall tales of being so "cruelly mistreated by a bunch of black people and a racist government" (spewing more racist remarks on the way). Well, people would have felt sorry for you, but it seems you feel sorry for yourself enough as it is.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

oh its looks as though the all knowing has spoken.

1. you don't know shit
2. i wish you were dead
3. your first sentence (and entire post) proved my previous post to be correct
4. you have no knowledge of what you have said to this date so therefore you stating that what i was stating to the forums, with examples, is in fact completely unsupported. 
5. my prejudice as you state was based on personal experience, something you never dealt with
6. you're ignorant, not even from america, probably never been and are unaware of how politics works in this country other than what you might see on the news. which is also the same way you got your information which makes you continue to spew out your ignorant blabber about how i am a racist.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Well, people would have felt sorry for you, but it seems you feel sorry for yourself enough as it is.


very true. it was your whole attitude of believe me or feel my wrath.
look at the end of the day nobody (to the best of my knowledge) said they didn't feel sorry for you. you just have a real problem with remembering whose thread you are in and then ranting on page after page and upsetting everyone and insulting them for not seeing your point of view. 
please don't start this again. you made your point and whether we agree or disagree isn't the subject of this thread either.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

thats a shame your stuff got stole :'( i hope you find the person who stole it. does your room have a secure lock on the door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it has isnt thier a way to get some compensation from the school your at


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

oh ok so excuse me for being just a little pissed off for losing shit that took me my college experience to earn. it only got lost in a matter of maybe, idk 1-2 hours if that. 

also forgive me for getting annoyed with the lack of intelligence (veho mainly) when i post something that happened from experience and i get some dork who never goes outside, might have heard a snippet on the news while going to get a popsicle from the fridge from the tv telling me that i am wrong when i experienced what happened first hand.
i only insulted people who had the nerve to call me a racist simply because they are too unwilling to understand that not everyone in this world is nice and people are complete assholes when they need to be and don't give a fuck about fucking someone else completely over.

lose things that you bought on your own while putting yourself through college, without mommy and daddy's money, then realize you aren't going to receive help when you need it yet others who cheat the system get whatever they want and tell me you won't be vindictive.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

pikachu cant you chill out and get along with everyone. this thread is starting to get hijacked again now i think its time to call it quits and forget everything that has been said. Lets just put the topic behind us now and start to get along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its kind of pointless arguing over the internet with people we dont know. So lets everyone call it a truce.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

idk maybe im pissed off cuz some kids worst day is his ds gets stolen. my worst day was when my car got vandalized and my stereo system i just got installed was stolen (that i paid 1900 for) until 3 years later and this kid wants a pity party for a ds his parents will probably just go replace after being pissed off for 10 minutes that he brought it to school or something. 

i'm not saying what happened to the dude is at all good, in fact the opposite but whenever i posted what happen with me and my situation i get 'racist blah blah blah' and he get 'oh go find him and kick him in the nads'

i'm still pissed off at the fact that people can't understand what i'm saying and are quick to ignorantly brand me as a racist. among other things


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

im with pickachucrackpipe on this one this kid lost his stuff becuase of his own stupidity he wasnt robbed lol


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 7, 2007)

this whole thing should have been solved by mthrnite giving you a warning for your behaviour on the boards days ago.
at what point in time will you stop all this in everyone else's threads? the lad made a mistake for christ sake give him a bloody rest and stop being a twat to everyone who tells you you should really not be acting this way.
just grow the hell up will and stop picking a fight with everyone on the boards.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 7, 2007)

That really sucks... You get my pity.

Btw, @ all those thievehaters: don't forget that almost all of you are thieves because you steal software (roms).


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 7, 2007)

I mean, to everyone on this board that has gotten something stolen/robbed/misplaced, in all honesty...

*Who the fuck cares?*

Every time I see one of these topics (and God, I've seen quite a few) I think to myself, "Well, that sucks" and I forget about it in about ten minutes. 

Fuck, I've had many an expensive item stolen from me but I don't go into the world and cry for someone to listen to such a pointless story. If you're looking for pity, pick up the phone, dial a random number, and see if that person gives a shit. That's basically what you're doing when you post crap like that here. Grow some balls, earn some more money, and go buy some new shit. Whining about it won't make it magically reappear in your lap.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

haha! 
[m]artin that was the best post ever.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 7, 2007)

^ I like how his first post in this thread was a plea for us to pray for god to right the situation.  Then, two hours later, he's all "Who the fuck cares?"


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> ^ I like how his first post in this thread was a plea for us to pray for god to right the situation.Â Then, two hours later, he's all "Who the fuck cares?"


Maybe he was being sarcastic. Maybe he's sarcastic now.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree with [M]artin.
Maybe when you loose something that can't be bought you'll realize that if you get stolen it's just tough, deal with it. When you loose something thats been passed down your family, or a good opportunity do something worthwhile, then you'll want pity. Things like your DS aren't that big a deal, you can buy another one.
I had a golden chain that my grandmother gave me, used to belong to her grandmother, and they stole it from me. It still pisses me off but you don't see me posting in forums....


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I like how his first post in this thread was a plea for us to pray for god to right the situation.Â Then, two hours later, he's all "Who the fuck cares?"
> > Maybe he was being sarcastic. Maybe he's sarcastic now.



Gah.  It's so hard to keep shit like that straight without sarcasm tags.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> ^ I like how his first post in this thread was a plea for us to pray for god to right the situation.Â Then, two hours later, he's all "Who the fuck cares?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... that doesn't look a bit sarcastic AT ALL to me! [


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> ...



For the record asshole, 100% was my money. That I worked for. As a fucking janitor over the summer, anything else?


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I agree with [M]artin.
> Maybe when you loose something that can't be bought you'll realize that if you get stolen it's just tough, deal with it. When you loose something thats been passed down your family, or a good opportunity do something worthwhile, then you'll want pity. Things like your DS aren't that big a deal, you can buy another one.
> I had a golden chain that my grandmother gave me, used to belong to her grandmother, and they stole it from me. It still pisses me off but you don't see me posting in forums....



I'm not kidding here, but if he said he'd lost a family heirloom it wouldn't affect how much of a fuck we give, it only changes things on his end.
The reason people post nice things is to make him feel better, not because it upsets the people who reply that some person they've never met has lost a DS. It's called being nice.


I'd make a reference to PCPs post, but the truth is I don't have the motivation to be dealing with people like him and skullstatue over the internet.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks to all those who don't care, at least pretend to. And for those who do, thanks a lot more. And to pikachu, fuck you. Btw, all of your posts were TL, DR. (In case your head is too far up your ass, too long didn't read. shithead.)


If any mod wants, feel free to move this to testing forum. It's kinda gotten out of hand.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 7, 2007)

Bowser: Yeah I know I'm just talking about his end, not about what we think.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> For the record asshole, 100% was my money. That I worked for. As a fucking janitor over the summer, anything else?
> 
> 
> yeah next time keep a better eye on your things.
> ...



i never told anyone to pray for anything. i pointed out how close minded and quick to label some members of this board are.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 7, 2007)

Mm. I feel sorry for you, but maybe you shouldn't have left your bag? We get lockers at our school, don't you?
I'm not saying you deserved it, and you shouldn't have to lock things up, but maybe you should be a bit more careful in future.

- Sam


----------



## JPH (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Mm. I feel sorry for you, but maybe you shouldn't have left your bag? We get lockers at our school, don't you?
> I'm not saying you deserved it, and you shouldn't have to lock things up, but maybe you should be a bit more careful in future.
> 
> - Sam



We all forget something every once and a while. He didn't do it on purpose...
And PCP, I don't think you're a racist...I screwed up the other other day flaming gay folks...I feel bad for you. And I understand why you're mad at him. But that's kinda stupid to get mad over. You can just say "Sorry your DS got stolen." and stop "freaking out". 

So...sorry corbs and sorry pcp.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I like how his first post in this thread was a plea for us to pray for god to right the situation.Â Then, two hours later, he's all "Who the fuck cares?"
> ...


He was talking about [M]artin, not you.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> ...








look at the time stamps. unless he didn't want to quote the post 2 posts before when mine was posted 18 minutes prior.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 7, 2007)

It could be just that he didn't refresh the page!


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> look at the time stamps. unless he didn't want to quote the post 2 posts before when mine was posted 18 minutes prior.


So, even though _nothing_ spokenrope referred to can be found in your posts, he was definitely talking about you? Oh, yes, I forgot, everything revolves around you. It couldn't have possibly been about anyone else but you. Yes. Must be that.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> It could be just that he didn't refresh the page!



im trying to see if it is possible for veho to ever stfu and stop replying on threads he doesn't have a part in
he's like that annoying kid at school with no friends who harps on everything and thinks the first person to even look in his general direction is his best friend


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 7, 2007)

what the hell guys?
sorry but some of you guys are complete jerks

I highly doubt if this topic was about his car being stolen, or lots of valuables in his house you wouldn't be acting so annoying.
I think it comes down to these items not being worth much to piraters like yourselves.


anywho, I've had a fair bit of stuff stolen, and it's always just such a low blow, when my DS and half a dozen games got stolen, the only window of opportunity they had was 30 minutes, and even then my DS was in my bag, inside a locked room.
we've come home christmas eve to find our garage raided, my brother is into mountain bikes, so they stole about $11,000 worth of bikes, then a whole load of power tools etc

man my school was shit, always got my hats stolen, my shoes, my entire back pack, all my art work, all my graphics work, and anything I didn't hide got vandalized


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think it comes down to these items not being worth much to piraters like yourselves.



well i buy my ds games


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mm. I feel sorry for you, but maybe you shouldn't have left your bag? We get lockers at our school, don't you?
> ...



Sorry, quoted for funny arrangement of words. And crackpipe, you're still an asshole. And veho, idk why he hates you, you didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 7, 2007)

Ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks but that's the risk of leaving stuff unattended, accidental or not. On the bright side it could've been worse, the laptop could've gone too. I don't care what anyone says, $500 is a lot of money and it's a real blow to lose a piece of kit like that. Be nice guys; sure you'll get over it, it's replaceable, but that doesn't stop him feeling a bit down about it right now.

Don't get me started on private schools, but to cut a long story short just because someone's parents are the kind of people to send their kids to private school doesn't mean their kids are the kind of well behaved little angels you'd expect to find there. The world is full of oppertunists. 





QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> i live in the city so everything that is valuable I LEAVE AT HOME ! how can you leave all that stuff unattended ? probably someone over night stole it a janitor or something


I've never understood the whole games console + school thing. Hell, I don't even take my DS to use on the bus to work and I sit right next to my bag all day. An MP3 player + phone is enough high-risk portable equipment for me thanks, hell I probably wouldn't even carry the MP3 player if it wasn't small enough to hide in my jeans pocket.

And everyone, just get off PCP's case; when your entire life falls apart overnight and no-one comes to help you can't blame the guy for looking around and wondering why. Maybe aid was tilted against his favor, maybe it wasn't, but we weren't there so we don't know. There's no point arguing over it (and I'm sick of hearing it), give it a rest.

(and calm down, if you read the whole on-topic it's obvious Spokenrope was talking about Martin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

and corbs132 you're ignorant and need to grow a set


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 8, 2007)

Definitions of  ignorant on the Web:

* uneducated in general; lacking knowledge or sophistication; "an ignorant man"; "nescient of contemporary literature"; "an unlearned group incapable of understanding complex issues"; "exhibiting contempt for his unlettered companions"
* uneducated in the fundamentals of a given art or branch of learning; lacking knowledge of a specific field; "she is ignorant of quantum mechanics"; "he is musically illiterate"
* unaware because of a lack of relevant information or knowledge; "he was completely ignorant of the circumstances"; "an unknowledgeable assistant"; "his rudeness was unwitting"
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

ignorant of what?


----------



## phoood (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that corbs132.

Anyways.. RACE FIGHT, RACE FIGHT.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 8, 2007)

SHIT IS GOIN DOWN!


----------



## adgloride (Jun 8, 2007)

It could have been worse, they could have pinched your laptop.


----------



## cubin' (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> and corbs132 you're ignorant and need to grow a set




pickachucrackpipe thinks he's right no matter what. his opinion and experiences are the TRUTH. he does anything to get the attention he so sorely missed when he was a child. 

he can twist anything you say into something that makes him feel like he's 'WON' (he needs this though i guess to stop him from killing himself)

listen mate..you're hardly worth my time i'm just sick of people like you shitting all over other people


1. I think you hate yourself deep down inside.
2. you're a faggot emo
3. You have no friends
4. No one cares about what happened to you because you're an arsehole.
5. You've never had sexual relations from a female have you? don't lie, i know your type
6. you believe you're superior 
7. Obviously an only child

keep deluding yourself PCP but i'm just going to put you on IGNORE and i'm not going to read one more of your posts because a faggot like you doesn't deserve the attention. (i suggest anyone else just not respond to his bullshit attention seeking)

(ive got no problem with fags)

you guys just watch how PCP twists this post to make himself feel better

i dare you not to respond to this post PCP. you won't be able to do it because this just upsets you too much. the truth sure does hurt


----------



## OSW (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> Mm. I feel sorry for you, but maybe you shouldn't have left your bag? We get lockers at our school, don't you?
> I'm not saying you deserved it, and you shouldn't have to lock things up, but maybe you should be a bit more careful in future.
> 
> - Sam
> ...








  Seconded. I seriously would.

"CHRIST COMBOBREAKER!" *CRUNCH*


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nah, my parents are hurtin sendin me there. The laptop is a necessity for me, with add its kinda hard to keep organized without it. Thy send me there so i can get a scholarship and it won't hurt the wallet as much when i go to college. Thanks for the sympathy. I applied for a job at apple, so hope for the best.


----------



## JPH (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet...Apple? Can ya hook me up with a good deal on an iMac? : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope it works out


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and corbs132 you're ignorant and need to grow a set
> ...



ok let's clear this up

1. i doubt it seriously
2. far from emo
3. lolz don't know which way i could start to prove you wrong on that one
4. actually even people here sent me PMs and commented on here. and again, i'm not really an asshole, i have no tolerance for ignorance.
5. LMFAO!!!!!!!!! I'm engaged you fucking moron besides I've been having pussy thrown to me since I was 16.
6. No really
7. Had a younger brother and have a younger sister.

So don't explain your life and try to pass it on as my own

Also
corbs132 - tell your parents to get a 529 plan so that college will be easier to pay for.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> 4. and again, i'm not really an asshole, i have no tolerance for ignorance.


Explains why you can't live with yourself, then.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 4. and again, i'm not really an asshole, i have no tolerance for ignorance.
> > Explains why you can't live with yourself, then.



what? explain to me how that even makes sense? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that would mean i'm dead you moron

also what did you do, read through my reply throughly to try to find something to attempt to insult me on but this was the best you can do?


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> ...


Proves my point, doesn't it? Don't you even know the phrase "can't live with yourself"? It's common in the English language, you know? No, you don't, do you. And yet you call others ignorant. No, I can't explain it to you. Consult a dictionary.


----------



## sekhu (Jun 8, 2007)

handbags at dawn


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> handbags at dawn


A true ladies' choice, my good sir


----------



## dice (Jun 8, 2007)

When's part three coming out guys?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> When's part three coming out guys?



as soon as veho continues to be a moron and constantly replies to threads and situations that were at one time closed and resolved.


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 7 2007, 04:46 PM)]Hopefully, God will smite their thieving balls off.
> 
> Tempers, let us join hands and pray...



LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can picture it too.
But uh, I remember I my Phat DS (when phat DS's were cool and weren't worthless) GBAMPv2, and my $80 1gb got stolen. 
I got so mad, Then a few days later I found a New 2gb iPod Nano (so sold it and got back the same amount of money). 
But yeah, ever since my DS was stolen I "find" stuff all the time now. It's a dog eat dog world, dont cha know?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish i found some flashcarts around school. But nobody in my school knows about them so it would be hard to find.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> as soon as veho continues to be a moron and constantly replies to threads and situations that were at one time closed and resolved.


Oh, I wouldn't call a situation where you've run everyone out of a thread with incessant whining and childish insults actually _resolved_ or anything.


----------



## rest0re (Jun 8, 2007)

very not nice thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you need to kill that kid who stole your ds and dont care about pikachuwhackpipe


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > as soon as veho continues to be a moron and constantly replies to threads and situations that were at one time closed and resolved.
> > Oh, I wouldn't call a situation where you've run everyone out of a thread with incessant whining and childish insults actually _resolved_ or anything.



funny when it seems you are the only one who continues to feel the need to comment on my posts as if you are superior to me.


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> funny when it seems you are the only one who continues to feel the need to comment on my posts as if you are superior to me.


Just because everyone else gave up, driven away by your petty insults and bad grammar, doesn't mean the issue was actually _resolved_. "Victory by default" is the weapon of choice of people with no valid arguments. I'm just here to remind you (for your own sake) that the subject has _not_ in fact come to a conclusion, and that you're still wrong   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry, I'm here for you, you know.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > funny when it seems you are the only one who continues to feel the need to comment on my posts as if you are superior to me.
> ...


shhhhhh i didn't give up i choose to ignore him because when he starts he's like a wind up yapping dog that won't give up. it's much easier this way.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 11, 2007)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT

I declare VEHO WINNER! Mod, close this plz?


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > funny when it seems you are the only one who continues to feel the need to comment on my posts as if you are superior to me.
> ...



Because everyone knows that you can resolve physical issues over an internet forum dedicated to video gaming, my good sir.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2007)

pcp, give up, Veho wins. End of story.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 11, 2007)

ignorance strikes again


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> ignorance strikes again


Do you realize the irony of that sentence?


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ignorance strikes again
> > Do you realize the irony of that sentence?


Put a smile on my face.  Best part of my day so far. 

XD

EDIT: The more I read this shit the more I laugh, I'm gonna go check out PCP's old topic if it is still around, I love flames


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> ignorance strikes again


Uh, if that was directed to me, I'd just like you to know that I read the entire thread, saw the stupidity of the majority of your posts, and made that comment since Veho is winning the little war that you keep bringing back.
That is all.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 12, 2007)

I declare veho winner. Now can a mod close this? or move to testing?


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 12, 2007)

I declare my penis size is the biggest on this whole thread. Does that mean I win? I believe it does by some people's logic. That will be all, class.


----------

